# Downloads fine, but can't stream



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Just hooked up my stream.

Downloaded a copy of the daily show in HD. Played perfectly.

Then I tried to stream 3 different shows to the ipad, all of them were buffering for 5+ minutes then gave me errors."Problem Playing Recording"

No special characters in the names.

The tivo premier and the stream are attached to the same switch and the ipad is connecting to that same switch via 802.11n, sitting 5 feet from the switch.

Any thoughts?


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Mine did something similar. I replaced the Stream box, and now it works fine. I think you got a dud.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Hard reboot of the iPad fixed it


----------

